# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Máy Rao Tờ 1200x2400 chuyên 2D theo tiêu chí Ngon - Bổ - Rẻ

## khangscc

Cái nghiệp chế cháo nó cực thân quá, làm cái nhỏ chưa xong lại mọ cái to, mà làm thì chưa xong cái nào cả mà tật hay khoe nên pót lên cho mấy cụ chém tý lấy động lực hoàn thiện, em đúi lắm rồi
* Kết cấu máy dạng router 
- khổ làm việc 1,25m x 2,5m
- Khổ máy 1,6m x 2,8m
- Truyền động:
 + Trục X: trượt tròn có đế phi 25 (lượm lặt chổ bác Dũng HN từ rất lâu rồi với giá 1,5 củ), vítme 2510 THK trước mua của romeo (2 củ)
 + Trục Y: trượt vuông bản 15 của hãng nào quên rồi  :Wink: , dài 2,62m (mua của bác Hiếu 2,7 củ thì phải), truyền động song mã dây đai XL bản 20, đai TQ có sợi thép.
 + Trục Z: trượt vuông 15 hàng safe off từ bác đi vô đi ra, vitme 1510, HT khả dụng 250
- Động cơ truyền động: Dự định step 5 pha sanyo denki lượm từ máy photo, hiện tại đang lắp servo 100w qua hộp số 1:5 xem thử coi tại sao các bậc tiền bối bảo là không chạy song mã được  :Wink: , không được thì em tháo xuống thôi  :Big Grin: . Khoản này cần các bác tư vấn mạch đảo tính hiệu để em quay đít motor lại ạ, vì em xài 5 pha, liệu khi đảo chiều quay qua mạch có trể hơn tính hiệu bên không đảo nhiều không ạ.
Sau đây là ít hình mà em đã làm được 2 tháng nay với nhân sự một người :Cool: 
* Bản vẽ: 

* Dụng cụ tham gia

* Mua hết 2tr8 tiền sắt được đống này, hộp 40x80x2

* Và làm......





* Driver + motor định xài

----- 
Kính mời các bác góp ý để em lấy động lực hoàn thiện sớm ạ

----------

Bongmayquathem, Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, CKD, duonghoang, Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Dây đai ship china hay ở vn thế cụ? Có lưới thép bên trong không?
Theo thiết kế của cụ, em đề xuất dẫn lap nối luôn 2 motor trục Y lại với nhau, dùng 1 motor luôn.

----------


## khangscc

Em cũng định nối luôn mà nếu nối thì sợ con motor ko gánh nỗi nên gắn 2 em trước để thử. Dây đai ship china ạ

----------


## duonghoang

--- Dàn XZ + Spindle của cụ khoảng bao nhiêu kg? Chơi motor trên em thấy hơi nhỏ, nếu chạy thì cụ phải để gia tốc nhỏ thôi.

----------


## imechavn

Hai động cơ nhỏ nhưng có kết hợp hộp số thì phải, chắc sẽ gánh được thôi bác.

----------

khangscc

----------


## khangscc

Dàn zx của em chắc cỡ 30kg bác ui, em đẩy theo y cũng nhẹ, cắt 2d em chạy gia tốc nhỏ à, tốc độ mong ước 2000mm/m thôi, cao quá nó giặt đứt dây đai thì khổ

----------


## emptyhb

Dây đai em chỉ lo bụi vào thôi.

----------


## th11

Cắt 2d chạy 3m/phut là bình thường ạ. E cũng đang chạy day đai qua hợp số 1/36

----------

khangscc

----------


## khangscc

> Cắt 2d chạy 3m/phut là bình thường ạ. E cũng đang chạy day đai qua hợp số 1/36


Có động lực rồi, trước giờ em không thấy máy to 1,2*2,4 xài dây đai nên cũng lo. Có cụ làm rồi em yên tâm rồi, hehe. Dây đai của em hàng chị na không biết có ổn không đây

----------


## khangscc

> Dây đai em chỉ lo bụi vào thôi.


Bụi chắc không sao đâu bác, mặt đai úp xuống càng không sao, có dính chạy nó rung bụi tự rớt à

----------


## ngocbh2001

Day đai mua bao nhiêu/1 mét thế bác

----------


## khangscc

> Day đai mua bao nhiêu/1 mét thế bác


Mua ship từ taobao lâu rồi bác ui giá về đây chắc tầm 50k/m

----------

ngocbh2001

----------


## th11

bác chủ cứ tự tin mà làm, vấn đề quan trọng nhất là phần cơ phải cực chuẩn, đầy các trục phại nhẹ bác ạ,
bên em đã xuất xưởng 7 con 1325 chạy dây đai bác nhé,
đây là con trâu sắt đang kiếm tiền cho em, riêng trục x nặng tổng thể 130kg, em kéo bằng 5phase 86 của vexta

----------

CKD, Gamo, khangscc, pxtanh

----------


## khangscc

> bác chủ cứ tự tin mà làm, vấn đề quan trọng nhất là phần cơ phải cực chuẩn, đầy các trục phại nhẹ bác ạ,
> bên em đã xuất xưởng 7 con 1325 chạy dây đai bác nhé,
> đây là con trâu sắt đang kiếm tiền cho em, riêng trục x nặng tổng thể 130kg, em kéo bằng 5phase 86 của vexta


Dây đai của bác có vẻ ổn hơn của em nhiều quá, hiện tại trục y của em đẩy nhẹ nhàng nên em nghĩ chắc ok, sợ chạy nhanh quán tính nó giựt tằng tằng thì khổ thôi

----------


## th11

> Dây đai của bác có vẻ ổn hơn của em nhiều quá, hiện tại trục y của em đẩy nhẹ nhàng nên em nghĩ chắc ok, sợ chạy nhanh quán tính nó giựt tằng tằng thì khổ thôi


Dây đai của em loại 8M bản 25 lõi thép không phải lõi bố. Mới em mua trên ta Uyên là 170k/m. Đat lòi ra. Nhưng dược cái dễ chế tạo hơn thang thanh răng. Bác dung moto hoi nhỏ. Bác cu thử Đi sau này nang cấp sau.

----------


## secondhand

Úi mà sài 5phase thì đảo dây chứ cần gì mạch đảo Khang

----------


## khangscc

> Úi mà sài 5phase thì đảo dây chứ cần gì mạch đảo Khang


Chỉ em đảo với, đảo các kiểu con đà điểu mà nó không chạy được ợ

----------


## khangscc

> Dây đai của em loại 8M bản 25 lõi thép không phải lõi bố. Mới em mua trên ta Uyên là 170k/m. Đat lòi ra. Nhưng dược cái dễ chế tạo hơn thang thanh răng. Bác dung moto hoi nhỏ. Bác cu thử Đi sau này nang cấp sau.


Motor đó là servo 100w qua hộp số 1:5, lực kéo sau hộp số tương đương 1.6N.m, nếu em chuyển sang 5 pha thì lực kéo cỡ 7N.m nhưng chắc chạy chậm lắm

----------


## khangscc

Báo cáo các bác là đêm nay đến rạng sáng ngày mai em mới làm cho 2 con ngựa chạy trơn tru được ợ, gần 1h30 sáng  :Frown: 
Mai làm tiếp, mệt quá rồi

----------

huyquynhbk, kzam, solero

----------


## huyquynhbk

Chúc mừng bác. lại lên được lever mới roài. e thì chưa được cầm con servo nào.  :Frown:

----------

khangscc

----------


## khangscc

Cập nhật tiến độ tí cho đỡ trôi bài
_Xong cơ bản, đã jog hơn 4h chưa phát hiện lỗi, có điều hộp số trục X tỉ số 1:9 bánh răng hành tinh nó chạy nghe kêu ghê quá, Jog tốc độ 6000mm/min vẫn ổn

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## CNC abc

Tốc độ trên clip là bao nhiêu vậy bác chủ? Nếu 6000mm/min thì tương đương 100mm/s có vẻ tốc độ thực trên clip không đạt đến số đó.
Nhân đây các bác cho em hỏi máy dùng step vitme 10 thì các bác chạy được tốc độ tối đa bao nhiêu vậy? Máy em chỉ chạy đc khoảng 1500mm/min thôi, hơn nữa là nó mất bước đứng motor luôn. Nghe nhiều bác nói chạy tới 6000mm/min em thấy tủi thân quá ạ.

----------


## huyquynhbk

Tốc độ tối đa phụ thuộc công suất động cơ kéo vs cơ khí có ngon hay k bác ah. bác muốn tăng tốc độ thì thay động cơ to hơn xem sao?

----------


## solero

> Tốc độ trên clip là bao nhiêu vậy bác chủ? Nếu 6000mm/min thì tương đương 100mm/s có vẻ tốc độ thực trên clip không đạt đến số đó.
> Nhân đây các bác cho em hỏi máy dùng step vitme 10 thì các bác chạy được tốc độ tối đa bao nhiêu vậy? Máy em chỉ chạy đc khoảng 1500mm/min thôi, hơn nữa là nó mất bước đứng motor luôn. Nghe nhiều bác nói chạy tới 6000mm/min em thấy tủi thân quá ạ.


Vitme bước 10, step em chạy được 20.000mm/p (20m/p) ạ.

Nó phụ thuộc chính vào động cơ và cơ khí. Động cơ khỏe, cơ khí vững và nhẹ, đặt gia tốc thấp trên controler thì mới chạy được.

----------

khangscc

----------


## khangscc

> Tốc độ trên clip là bao nhiêu vậy bác chủ? Nếu 6000mm/min thì tương đương 100mm/s có vẻ tốc độ thực trên clip không đạt đến số đó.
> Nhân đây các bác cho em hỏi máy dùng step vitme 10 thì các bác chạy được tốc độ tối đa bao nhiêu vậy? Máy em chỉ chạy đc khoảng 1500mm/min thôi, hơn nữa là nó mất bước đứng motor luôn. Nghe nhiều bác nói chạy tới 6000mm/min em thấy tủi thân quá ạ.


trong clip là tốc độ 4000mm/min đó bác, em test lên thử tốc độ 6000mm/min vẫn được, do trục X tỷ số truyền quá cao nên không nhanh hơn được do giới hạn tốc độ max servo (4500rpm /9 =500*10=5000 mm/min max, nhưng em chạy thử 6000 mm/m thấy nó không báo lỗi gì

----------


## khangscc

Đã xong, vài hình ảnh show hàng, cơ bản là chạy biên dạng không bị răng cưa, hình tròn đều các cạnh, đường chéo ngay ngắn, kích thước chuẩn các bên 
- Chạy 3D không là vấn đề, hiện tại bị một nhược điểm khi chạy 3D là trục X tỷ số truyền cao quá nên bị giới hạn ở 4000mm/min, chạy 3D không rung lắc ở tốc độ đó, rất êm ái
- Nhược: dây đai nên khi chạy cắt 2D tốc độ từ 3000 có tình trạng giật nhẹ theo phương Y.
- Tóm: máy kết cấu đơn giản, nhẹ nhàng, thỏa mãn được yêu cầu ban đầu là cắt biên dạng 2D, ngoài mong đợi là chạy 3D tuyệt vời
Vài hình ảnh ....

----------

cnclaivung, pxtanh

----------


## khangscc

Video 3D test 


 Video phiên bản trả phí  :Wink:  cắt 2D F4200, down 12mm

----------

Bongmayquathem, Gamo, lehoongf

----------


## pxtanh

> Dây đai của em loại 8M bản 25 lõi thép không phải lõi bố. Mới em mua trên ta Uyên là 170k/m. Đat lòi ra. Nhưng dược cái dễ chế tạo hơn thang thanh răng. Bác dung moto hoi nhỏ. Bác cu thử Đi sau này nang cấp sau.


mua đai này ở cửa hàng nào vậy bác?

----------


## pxtanh

> Đã xong, vài hình ảnh show hàng, cơ bản là chạy biên dạng không bị răng cưa, hình tròn đều các cạnh, đường chéo ngay ngắn, kích thước chuẩn các bên 
> - Chạy 3D không là vấn đề, hiện tại bị một nhược điểm khi chạy 3D là trục X tỷ số truyền cao quá nên bị giới hạn ở 4000mm/min, chạy 3D không rung lắc ở tốc độ đó, rất êm ái
> - Nhược: dây đai nên khi chạy cắt 2D tốc độ từ 3000 có tình trạng giật nhẹ theo phương Y.
> - Tóm: máy kết cấu đơn giản, nhẹ nhàng, thỏa mãn được yêu cầu ban đầu là cắt biên dạng 2D, ngoài mong đợi là chạy 3D tuyệt vời
> Vài hình ảnh ....


chạy bằng đai bác cho chạy tốc độ thấp lại là ngon

----------


## Gamo

> Video 3D test 
> 
> 
>  Video phiên bản trả phí  cắt 2D F4200, down 12mm


Sao nghe tiếng giống bị gãy dao hả bác?

----------


## khangscc

> Sao nghe tiếng giống bị gãy dao hả bác?


Cái combo Z có 1 block à, ray bản 12 nữa  :Big Grin:  , em lại chơi trội hơn người ta là đem dao ngón đi cắt MDF đấy ạ :Big Grin:  Dao 2me gỗ em cắt ngon rồi ạ, pas ăn sâu 9mm tốc độ 2000mm/min tạm được ạ

----------

Gamo

----------


## khangscc

> mua đai này ở cửa hàng nào vậy bác?


Em mua cửa hàng của bác Tập ạ  :Big Grin:  taobao giá tầm 50k/m về đến vn

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Giờ em mới thấy em hành hạ thằng nhỏ nhà em, em cho tốc độ 7 mét/phút gia tốc cao nữa mà em cứ muốn nó phải cao hơn nữa, em cũng làm trục x bằng ray tròn có đế thấy bất tiện là không cách nào bơm dầu hay mỡ vào đc.

----------


## khangscc

> Giờ em mới thấy em hành hạ thằng nhỏ nhà em, em cho tốc độ 7 mét/phút gia tốc cao nữa mà em cứ muốn nó phải cao hơn nữa, em cũng làm trục x bằng ray tròn có đế thấy bất tiện là không cách nào bơm dầu hay mỡ vào đc.


Ray tròn từ 25 có đường bơm mỡ mà bác, ray của em nó nằm mặt trên nó nên em làm biếng móc lổ, em toàn bôi mỡ bò vào ray

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Ray tròn từ 25 có đường bơm mỡ mà bác, ray của em nó nằm mặt trên nó nên em làm biếng móc lổ, em toàn bôi mỡ bò vào ray


Em xem kỹ thì thấy 2 bên nó có 2 con ốc lục giác để chỉnh độ rơ chứ của em hàng TBI nên ko có cách nào là bôi mỡ lên ray kết hợp nhỏ nhớt mà cái roong gạt bụi nó đẩy đi hết.

----------


## Kedoithay

Motor máy photo mà cũng kéo dc cơ à

----------


## khangscc

Hi các bác đồng dâm, em tái xuất sau bao ngày im hơi lặng tiếng. Hôm nay báo cáo với các bác là con máy cùi bắp của em vẫn sống và đã phanh thây xẻ thịt hơn 50 tấm gỗ MDF và gỗ ghép các loại, bị đứt dây đai một lần (dây chị na). 
Điều thứ 2 muốn khoe là mới độ chế cho nó cái Cylone, thế thôi ạ  :Cool:

----------

CKD, Gamo, khoa.address, Nguyễn Đại, ppgas

----------


## garynguyen

Cái Cyclone bé tí, cắt ván chắc buổi sáng là đầy

----------


## khangscc

> Cái Cyclone bé tí, cắt ván chắc buổi sáng là đầy


Cắt ít à bác, còn làm bộ lọc tinh cho máy nữa, đây là phiên bản demo mà. Dự kiến em xày phuy 200 lít ấy

----------

